# Make editable PDF on a mac?



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi guys;

Does anyone know how to make an editable PDF file on a mac? 

I'd like to create a New Client info form that my clients can download, fill out, save and send back. I would just use a web-form but I want them to work on it at their leisure.

Cheers & thanks for the input
-Adam


----------



## Electric Sheep (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah just get Adobe Acrobat 9, you can make forms with editable input areas that your clients can then save and send back to you, or print out. There's also an online versions of acrobat that might be cheaper, but I haven't used it so I'm can't say if it has that ability.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

I can't say that I have used the feature much myself, but I do know that OpenOffice can be used to make pdf forms...
OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Adobe Acrobat is really the best way if you go the PDF route. I like your other idea about the web-based system though. Not sure what you're skills are but hooking it up to a database will allow you to do more with it. It would be painful to get that data out of a PDF file.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Came across this: Easily create embeddable web forms that generate PDF documents it appears pretty slick. Tested the sample forms and it's seamless. The free account allows for 75 forms per months.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Cool! Thanks guys!

75 forms should be more than enough... that that rate (these are BIG clients) I could buy the company. Hehe


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Give us a quick review of the WYSIWYG form creation tool if you sign up. I might use this myself.


----------

